# how to get started



## frusciante1461 (Apr 22, 2007)

hey everyone, im new to the forums. last fall i decided to go play a round of golf with my dad (im almost 16) who loves golf but doesnt get to play that often. even though it was my first time playing and i sucked, i loved it. im going to have some free time this summer, and i thought this would be a great opportunity to start playing and get into it since so far i like it. does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get started? i will have a car in a few weeks, so this summer i can go up to the driving range whenever i want (when im not at work). im sure if i told my dad i wanted to start taking this seriously and improve, we could probly get a set of clubs sometime soon. if anyone has any suggestions whatsoever on how to get started, i would really appreciate it. thanks


----------



## frusciante1461 (Apr 22, 2007)

no one?????


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

frusciante1461 said:


> no one?????


If you have the opportunity, I'd recommend starting out with lessons on the fundamentals. It's important to have a good grip, setup, and takeaway move. Sometimes that's all it takes to get started on a good footing. It's much harder to break bad habits once they are ingrained.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

im 15 and the best advice i could give is to just keep practicing if your really going to take this serious..there are many great sets out there for beginners just look around and you'll find something.


----------



## frusciante1461 (Apr 22, 2007)

ive already had a few lessons on the basics, and my dad knows a lot so im fine on that. what about clubs and all that?


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

well for clubs as a newcomer, don't buy new, you can get excellent deals on used good clubs. Just got to your pro shop and discuss your budget with them and they'll recomend you. As for golf balls as a newbie myself i don't buy any good ones yet, just find them. Because you are new you'll be losing them left, right and center. Get better then better balls will benifit you alot more. If you've got a bad swing and a good ball it'll still be bad. good swing, grip footing etc and a good ball you'll be doing well.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Used clubs are a good way to get started, Callaway pre-owned has great stuff at a fraction of the cost of new, you can check it out here. They provide all the info you need as to the shape the clubs are in.
The Golfaholic


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forums!

Remember to practice putts and chips. Remember to have fun.


----------



## frusciante1461 (Apr 22, 2007)

what about getting a complete set off of ebay?


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

no guarantee of authenticity with eBay


----------

